# A extended one from the past!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I have had this fork for several years. It was given to me by Blue Skeen and was made by a friend of his. I could not remember if I had put it on the forum or not. It is about 23 inches long and has about 12 inches of extension. -- Tex


----------



## fatboy (Oct 26, 2010)

You could reach out and touch something with that starship.


----------



## Tenganator125 (Jan 5, 2012)

I've always wondered... can you cary that in your back pocket? Just kidding.








But how mucch more accurate are those than reg catty's???


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Awesome tex need to get a starship they look fun!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice! you can also use it to pick oranges out of trees . i always like it when people post pics of slingshots from thier past . lots of variations .


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice,







lets go snipe some birds!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

so is she accurate?


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I like a lot, have the design in my head, thanks.
A hug Master


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Well now it is kind of like an over draw on a bow! When you stretch it out very far, you start losing accuracy (stability). One this size is stretching it out a little far as is my Nova Star, but they are still accurate enough for most hunting. That is why my target star has only 3 inches of extension. Now here is something else to think about, if I shoot my Nova Star (13 inch extension) butterfly style (my 66 inch butterfly draw plus 13 inch) for total draw of 79 inches you can get some pretty fast speeds if that is what you want. My Nova Star is also quite easy on band life as it has no tips to beat the bands up on. When I go hunting I prefer the Nova Star. -- Tex


----------



## cedar hunter (Dec 31, 2011)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Tex secretly inspired the WRP with the Nova Star ....


----------



## Haken (Jan 14, 2011)

That looks like a really big bang !
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice Bill, I met Blue last year at the ECST he still shoots great for a man in his eighties. Looking forward to seeing him again shooting the beautiful Starship Nathan made him for Christmas. The Nova looks all business. Thanks for posting it.
Philly


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Neat stuff Tex!


----------



## Tim (Oct 29, 2011)

looks in good condition after several years. The wood looks awsome and it looks the part as well.


----------

